# Plywood/dado router-bit question



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm building a simple piece for my shop out of CDX plywood, which is just under 3/4" thick. I want to use dados for some of the joints, but my 3/4" router bit will cut the dado just a hair too big, leaving me with a sloppy joint.

I've read that there are special router bits for undersized plywood. I don't want to spend much money on these bits. Any suggestions? I know 3/4" plywood thicknesses can vary quite a bit.

- Toolfreak


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Toolfreak said:


> I'm building a simple piece for my shop out of CDX plywood, which is just under 3/4" thick. I want to use dados for some of the joints, but my 3/4" router bit will cut the dado just a hair too big, leaving me with a sloppy joint.
> 
> I've read that there are special router bits for undersized plywood. I don't want to spend much money on these bits. Any suggestions? I know 3/4" plywood thicknesses can vary quite a bit.
> 
> - Toolfreak


I believe you can find exactly what you are looking for at Holbren which is one of our sponser's. Here is the link:

https://holbren.com/product_info.php?products_id=28&osCsid=15dd69264dd4abe050aae270a3984f2b

I ordered this set and have been very happy with them and they do not break the bank either :sold:


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You can use a smaller bit,move the fence and make another pass.

jerry


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Check out my last router tip, I have a simple jig that will cut with a smaller router bit. check this link


----------



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

*Wow!*

Wow!! I just ordered the set. These bits are cheap!!! I've never used this brand. I know they sponsor the show, but how are they really to work with??

- Toolfreak



Bob N said:


> I believe you can find exactly what you are looking for at Holbren which is one of our sponser's. Here is the link:
> 
> https://holbren.com/product_info.php?products_id=28&osCsid=15dd69264dd4abe050aae270a3984f2b
> 
> I ordered this set and have been very happy with them and they do not break the bank either :sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Toolfreak said:


> Wow!! I just ordered the set. These bits are cheap!!! I've never used this brand. I know they sponsor the show, but how are they really to work with??
> 
> - Toolfreak


I have found them to be quite satisfactory. When I ordered I purchased 2 sets (I believe they had some kind of special or was trying to balance the freight... can't remember for sure), but for the money they are a good value IMHO.

Cheers


----------



## SSc (Jan 31, 2005)

Toolfreak said:


> Wow!! I just ordered the set. These bits are cheap!!! I've never used this brand. I know they sponsor the show, but how are they really to work with??
> 
> - Toolfreak



I have this set....ordered when starting some cabinets for the wifes laundry room....was a bit skeptical at first but for cabinet grade, sanded both sides plywood...these bits work great...fit was so good hardly needed glue....of course I did glue them on final assembly
 

one thing I did do....I very slightly sanded the edge that is inserted into the dado...just enough to get rid of the "fuzz" ....making assembly much easier...

dunno how these bits would hold up under production use....but for the home shop they should do you quite nice...


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

If you have quite a few inches of dado to do, pop for the "plywood bit". Its easier than screwing with a jig. Been there, done that.
steveo


----------



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

*yep*



steveo said:


> If you have quite a few inches of dado to do, pop for the "plywood bit". Its easier than screwing with a jig. Been there, done that.
> steveo


Yeah -- I just want to be able to clamp a straight-edge to the plywood and run my router against it. 

- Toolfreak


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I received my Holbren Dado bits today. Those are nice. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WillyDaKid (Nov 17, 2009)

Toolfreak said:


> I'm building a simple piece for my shop out of CDX plywood, which is just under 3/4" thick. I want to use dados for some of the joints, but my 3/4" router bit will cut the dado just a hair too big, leaving me with a sloppy joint.
> 
> I've read that there are special router bits for undersized plywood. I don't want to spend much money on these bits. Any suggestions? I know 3/4" plywood thicknesses can vary quite a bit.
> 
> - Toolfreak


Toolfreak,
3/4-in. plywood is actually thinner. You will have to get aspecial 23/32-in. straight bit for a snug fit for plywood dadoes. These are very common and should easy to find.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi will

This is an old thread. At the time it was posted, Holbren had a great deal on some undersized bits that had the wrong sizes etched on them that they were disposing of for peanuts. A lot of us grabbed the opportunity.

Cheers

Peter


----------

